# New tires



## M.garrett.otis (Dec 17, 2020)

I ran 29.5” OG OL on my 1st 08 750 w 2” lift. I bought another 08 750, 2“ of lift and getting ready to buy tires. Y’all think 29.5” OG S/W or 31” S/S? Worried about rubbing. The old one was really stable. Had SS 212 wheels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think you'd go wrong with either.... But w/ 31's I think you'll have to heat the floor boards a little. We have a thread for that actually complete with videos and pictures....









Heating Floorboards to keep Large tires from rubbing.


YouTube - Heating Plastic ^^^ link should show now.




www.mudinmyblood.net


----------

